# Any luck yet in the Destin Florida Area?



## Panhandle vandal (May 30, 2011)

Anyone had any luck in destin yet? 
Thanks
PV

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## quyvan5186 (Nov 26, 2018)

Went out 2 days ago, Nothing.


----------



## Capt. Matt (Jul 4, 2019)

As far as Destin goes for flounder, specifically southern flounder, they have basically disappeared over the last few years. We have an ok gulf flounder population but I started giving up on them years ago in Destin. It's weird because if you go 100 miles or so east or west the population seems to be fine.


----------

